# New video posted on Depersonalization



## dpfree (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Just letting you all know that I posted a new video on my YouTube channel this afternoon. For those of you who don't know me, I am someone who was paralyzed by Depersonalization Disorder for years. It was complete torture, and I was convinced that it was never going to end. I found my way back home, and am sharing what I have learned with those who are still suffering, or who have recently got the condition. I have a strong understanding of Depersonalization Disorder, and I am positive that it will not be returning in my life.

Here is the video:






Cheers,

Sean


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sean you rock. Your explanations of DP were the single greatest reason I got out of it. Thank you so much again!


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

By the way, your early videos kept me away from suicide when it all begun. Cheers man


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Fearless said:


> Very important thing is to understand that if you're working on your recovery for months or years, and you may have a few moments or even hours of extreme DP, it does not mean that you are back at square one (it's only your perfectionist way of thinking if you think it does). The thoughts that create DP are habits, like the guy says, and we are human, and make mistakes.
> 
> If Messi fails with a penalty, it doesn't mean he has lost his soccer skills, it means he's human.


I used to have these moments. i had 4 days in a row were everything felt great, i was motivated to accomplish shit and all, but woke up at the morning of the fifth day with severe brain fog, depression, feeling that i am about to ran out of breath, hard dp hours. i don't get those moments as often, and when they build up, they are not as 1/100 intense from a couple of weeks ago, and last 3 maybe 4 hours. not days / weeks like before (days/weeks = moments? dp sucks).
and when i got them i used to think to myself "I am not recovering. who am I trying to prank. This shit is forever and i'm a lost soul."

i guess i managed to change this perfectionist way of thinking. this 0 or 1 thinking was always DESTRUCTIVE for my life, because when you bring it to a choice between 0 or 1, you will almost always pick 0, because 1 is almost impossible. for example, this attitude applied about my looks, which was a huge
insecurity of my soul. In order to socialize with girls i had strict rules about how i should look: only 1 type of shoes, only specific kind of outfit, shaved, few days after haircut only (otherwise my hair would be "too long to socialize"), and the list goes on (actually i have a notepad list for real on my laptop). needles to say that to satisfy all of these conditions, i had to wait weeks / months. these were the time gaps between going out nights.

thanks god i'm done with this bullshit
(and thanks a lot fearless because i understood what was the root of it with the help of your blog [the behavior of my father during the time i was a little child and developed my personality], so i could eliminate that problem)


----------



## numbrdoubt (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice video, but I have to ask.. how do you know it's a chemical imbalance? What exactly are the chemicals that cause this and which of them are deficient?

Relaxing, breathing, distraction all helps to a certain degree, but how does it rebalance the so called chemicals? What are they?

Wouldn't it be logical if the cause is a chemical imbalance that it could be solved through diet or supplements, exercise, etc?

I just feel more confused right now.....


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

numbrdoubt said:


> Nice video, but I have to ask.. how do you know it's a chemical imbalance? What exactly are the chemicals that cause this and which of them are deficient?
> 
> Relaxing, breathing, distraction all helps to a certain degree, but how does it rebalance the so called chemicals? What are they?
> 
> ...


I'd like to know this too. My psychiatrist said it has to do with very little serotonine...this decreases your adrenaline which makes you feel...dead, fatigue, spaced out


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

numbrdoubt said:


> Nice video, but I have to ask.. how do you know it's a chemical imbalance? What exactly are the chemicals that cause this and which of them are deficient?
> 
> Relaxing, breathing, distraction all helps to a certain degree, but how does it rebalance the so called chemicals? What are they?
> 
> ...


If your feeling off in any way, it always comes down to chemicals on some level, because that's how our brain works; chemical reactions. By this logic you don't have to know what chemicals are off to say there is an imbalance because it is inherent in any problem like this. Since what caused this imbalance is typically chronic anxiety it just takes time for the brain to recover and fix the balance its self. Things like exercise and diet help, but since the imbalance was triggered by anxiety, they do little to correct it. Same thing goes for pot, I've heard enough stories of people recovering from pot induced DP to know that the method is very similar to recovering from anxiety induced DP.

Point is; relax, get rid of anxiety, and your brain will re-balance its self with time.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

I loved this video, great work DPfree


----------

